# Yesterday fishing with Mickey Eastman



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Don Savage and I fished with Captain Mickey yesterday. We caught two limits of slot reds, seven decent specs, and...uhhhhh...several big snot sharks. The wind kept us off of Trinity Bay itself but we fished the river and caught "fish" at virtually every spot we hit. Got into the dangdest school of needle gar Iv'e ever seen at one location. It was hilarious to watch the little buggers attacking our Big Nasty tails all the way to the boat.

Pecos


----------

